# It's been a year:Hinterland's Thor Baer



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

And my heart still hurts so much...I am scattering some more of his ashes tonight.

I did not post this one to this board. It was too hard at the time.

KK2 Hinterland's Thor Baer SCH2, OB3, CGC, TT, OFA excellent" aka Baerman....

This is the hardest thing to write. My hands are shaking and my heart is breaking....

Baer, my heart dog, had been sick on and off for the last 10 months. He would rally and get better and then relapse a bit.

He passed away during the night, during his sleep. 

My heart dog, mr schmooze, all around dog. Loved everyone, (except for 2 people and he let then know it ). 12 years ago, one of the few working dogs at Menlo Park, but was the dummy training dog for the shows. He could move those little stumpy legs among the much taller show dogs...He thought he should be 1st in the show









He volunteered with me at the Ronald McDonald House at Stanford; giving love to the ill and terminally ill children. He traveled to Europe with me for a year, getting his SCH 1 and 2 there under SV judges with great scores. Moved back to TN in 99: our current house, I chose because the set up was better for Baer. Did his show rating and koers under SV judges. 

He retired to the house (occasionally doing proection work on Gabor and Gene England and SCH3, FH tracks)and is/was an incredible and instrumental part of Cara's 1st 4 years. He loved the fact that he now had his own baby and would boss us around if we did not move fast enough for him. Even when Cara would start to boss him around, he would look at Gabor and I with "that look", insufferable and "she's talking to MOI?" Spending his last days, sunning in his chair by the window. 

He last thing on his last night before he laid down in his spot in front of the door, was to kiss me on the forehead, like he would always do.

11/10/95-4/15/08......


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

May he rest in peace, my thought are with you today.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86He passed away during the night, during his sleep.


His gift to you so that he wouldn't have to be taken to the vet making it that much harder.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A lovely tribute Sue. RIP Baer, be young and strong again.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP Baer







and hugs to you.







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Sue... such a loved dog was and is Baer. Watching over you, forever nearby. He also lives on in your experiences, in your helping of others. Such a deeply loved dog, and Baer knew it. The love that he got and gave back to you, Gabor and Cara is forever alive with his spirit. Such a wonderful dog with a great heart. I recall a trainer here in Europe remembered him fondly. Baer touched so many hearts, his own was and is so big. May you feel him watching over you especially close when you need him today. (((Hugs)))

Patti and Grimm


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you.

Patti - You remember that! That is Sigmund Gilch in Waidhaus. 9 years after Baer spent a year with him when I worked in Holland, he would always ask Randy Tyson about him. That was the 1st thing he asked when he met us at the WUSV the other year; Gabor's comment was it was amazing how much Baer left a mark on people.

Randy Tyson (and part of the reason I do recommend her) was incredible as well. She always asked about him (she was not his breeder, but we trained at Menlo Park with her) and was one of the 1st people I told when he died.

There are a lot of great people on this board and others that had been very supportive, after a tough 2 years with Gabor's mother and Baer. People that I knew and did not know that gave comfort. It is appreciated more than you know.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Baer. My sincere sympathies to you and your family. Dogs seem to leave us when we're most vulnerable.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Sue- I'm so sorry to hear about Baer. He sounds like the perfect GSD. I'm sure it's hard for Cara and you will all be in our prayers tonight. We had a rescued GSD that died when my girls were young. He was their heart dog and they still really miss him. After he died I gave them a book called "My dog Sam" about the death of a family dog and my grils are frantically looking through their old books to find it for Cara. I'll let you know if we can find it. I hope we will finally get to see you next weekend.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

What a beautifully written tribute to a wonderful dog. Many hugs to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thanks you...

TNGSD,

Will be there


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

clean out your mailbox so I can pm you!!!

Donna


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

done. just got back from practice at the stadium during a late lunch and have dog hair all over me!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's always hard when we lose our heart dog. He sounds like an angel


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Sue, I'm thinking of you and Baer,,he sounds like a wonderful dog, and know he will be forever in your heart 
diane


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86done. just got back from practice at the stadium during a late lunch and have dog hair all over me!


For some reason it stil says you are over the limit!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Maybe I am being blocked? I cleaned out a bunch!

send me an email. Gabor and Mike are in the same fligh: 8:30 AM sat


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I think maybe my messages were too full....! Crap, Haley's soccer game is at 9am. I really want to see Gabor! We will bee there as soon as she gets done.


----------

